# Can a landscape rake be used to drag a horse arena?



## JD3430

Big indoor horse arena owner wants me to drag her indoor arena. I don't have on, but I do have a 8' landscape rake. 
Will it work?


----------



## Vol

Possibly....set it to draft about 2" or so and see what happens. Might work fine if the arena floor is good and dry.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

It might take awhile but should work.


----------



## ARD Farm

...and old bedspring works too........  Not 'professional' looking but serviceable. Don't ask how I know....

I've done the landscape rake thing but it has to be bone dry or it will clump up.

Best thing is a Harley Rake actually. Second Best is a Fuerst Tine Harrow. Thats what I use now. The wife has nags......


----------



## ARD Farm

JD3430 said:


> Big indoor horse arena owner wants me to drag her indoor arena. I don't have on, but I do have a 8' landscape rake.
> Will it work?


Hope she's making it worthwhile....lol Those horsey gals smell good.......


----------



## Greasy30

I use a landscape rake and it does just fine. Has to be dry or will clump like stated earlier. Also use a pasture drag with 4 old tires attached to the back of the drag which works really well.


----------



## Bonfire

JD3430 said:


> Big indoor horse arena owner wants me to drag her indoor arena. I don't have on, but I do have a 8' landscape rake.
> Will it work?


You don't happen to have an Unverferth Perfecta do you?

http://www.umequip.com/tillage/seedbed/perfecta/

What if you took out every other tooth on your rake?


----------

